
Ask HN: Which is that blogpost/essay you always go back to? - mezod
Simply trying to find good curated reads :-)
======
mindcrime
"How Not To Die" \- Paul Graham.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/die.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/die.html)

"Merry Christmas, Bob" \- Chris Shugart. [https://www.t-nation.com/powerful-
words/merry-christmas-bob](https://www.t-nation.com/powerful-words/merry-
christmas-bob)

"An Essay on Winning" \- Jason Shen. [http://www.jasonshen.com/2010/an-essay-
on-winning/](http://www.jasonshen.com/2010/an-essay-on-winning/)

------
espeed
"What You Can't Say"
[http://paulgraham.com/say.html](http://paulgraham.com/say.html)

------
azeirah
Anything and everything by this guy: worrydream.com

